# Call of Duty 2 DirectX Problems



## jwatt88 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey all,
I recently bought COD2, thinking that I met all of the minimum requirements.

My specs:
Toshiba Satellite A105-S4014
1.83 GHz duo processor 
1 gb ram
120 gb hard drive
128 mb calistoga graphics card (945GM)

The one thing that I missed when reading the minimum system requirements was that *100% DirectX 9.0c compatibility* was required. After installing the game, I received a message when trying to boot up the game that said that there has been a directx unrecoverable error. It appeared that I didnt have 9.0, so I upgraded to that but the same message appeared. 
I later read an article saying that the 945 GM graphics card thats in the notebook is DirectX 9 compatible, but not entirely DirectX 9 compliant. That said, I've expanded all my ideas and I can't think of anything else to try. *Any* thoughts or ideas would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

well this is a tough one, but to make sure you have the right DX version go to the start menu, click run, and type in "dxdiag". this will tell you what you are running. also if you can get ingame there is an optoin to "force direct x 7". this turns off all shaders and stuffs so you can enjoy higher framerates if you have an older system. try completely uninstalling the game and re-install it and see what happens. Good luck!


----------

